# Simple automatic shot timer ideas for e61 machine?



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm currently in the 'collecting lots of data' part of my espresso making learning curve...... so I'm weighing, timing etc.

One thing that would really make things easier for me is some sort of mechanism so that I could time my shots just by operating the lever on my ECM Mechanika pump machine.

So the timer would automatically start when I put the lever to the top and it would stop when I put it down again.

I've seen all sorts of complicated solutions involving electronic triggering of devices. I want a simple solution that perhaps isn't perfect though does not require the machine cover to be taken off.

I was thinking something like a stop-watch type counter that only counted when the switch was pressed in - this could be mounted such that the shot lever itself pressed against the button and then released it again when put back down.

With me keeping an eye on the weight of the shot, looking at the colour of the coffee coming out etc - not having to remember to stop the timer on my brewister would make things so much easier for me. BTW the brewisters auto timing modes are not suitable - they only stop timing when weight is taken off the scales, not when weight has stopped increasing.

Anyone done anything remotely like this?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

don't over think it.

practice and you'll be able to hit the timer button at the same time as you pull the lever down, and then just glance at the timer when you push the lever up making a mental note - write it down afterwards.

for now just focus on wieghts and technique.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Or... buy a lunar scale. It looks like crazy money. Well it is crazy money but it's one of those things that just works so there's no buyers remorse just an initial sting as you pay. It's very fast, very sensitive, and it can time from the first drop in the cup. Not from 'lever up' but you'll get an accurate brew ratio (no lag) and a pour time. You can also keep it when you upgrade your machine









I should also say that whilst I watch weight like a hawk, I'm pretty relaxed about time. It informs my decisions about grind but these are mostly made based on taste with just a nod to time - 'oh yeah that does look long' or 'yep, it tasted fast too' sort of thing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to use a cheap digital magnetic kitchen timer. Then moved onto glancing at the second on my watch.

Sage DB has an automatic timer.....I still glance at my watch though.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I used to use a cheap digital magnetic kitchen timer. Then moved onto glancing at the second on my watch.
> 
> Sage DB has an automatic timer.....I still glance at my watch though.


I count elephants. Out loud. Much less hassle than using a timer. Hard to lose track of too.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

How many elephants have you got??????

(Sorry! It's been a long day!!)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great advice, thanks everyone. I'm pretty much doing the same with focusing on weight and then using time to tell me if I'm way off. I'm starting to be able to use taste to determine though I'm still so green - plus I nearly always make an americano or cappuccino with the shot.

I'm tasting every shot though before adding any water or milk and starting to get a taste for espresso.

I really like the lunar idea actually - I did try and get one of these before getting the brewista but couldn't find anyone in the uk who had any in stock. Can anyone recommend best place to source?

Also, could an owner confirm it has true auto timing for when extraction completes? The brewista auto modes aren't fit for purpose IMO


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Btw Obnic the way you justified spending money on a lunar - so logical and compelling...... you're an incubator for upgradeitus!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe try London based ozonecoffee.co.uk

I had a set of lunar from them a couple of weeks back @ £198 delivered, hassle free.

I'm away so haven't used yet so can't comment based on experience. However I think it retains shot time and weight for 30 seconds.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cheers, will try that as soon as i can justify yet more spend


----------

